# Comment écrire : mètre carré



## TITOUX (12 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Je n'arrive pas à trouver le symbôle du mètre carré:  Qui peût m'aider.


----------



## tantoillane (12 Janvier 2008)

tu utilises quel logiciel ? Pour les logiciels by APPLE c'est dans édition => caractères spéciaux


----------



## TITOUX (12 Janvier 2008)

Je recherche dans palette de caractères et je ne trouve pas!!!!!


----------



## meskh (12 Janvier 2008)

c'est les exposants que tu cherches ?


----------



## TITOUX (12 Janvier 2008)

oui bien sûr.


----------



## tantoillane (12 Janvier 2008)

aaahhhhhh, il n'est pas très patient ce jeune padaoine de TITOUX n'as pas cherché bien longtemps avant de revenir 

Tu vas donc dans caractères spéciaux => symboles => Nombres et symboles. Là tu descends (tu as d'abord une série de nombre entourés, puis des nombres sous fractions, ...) et enfin tu as deux lignes de 0 à 9 écrit petit, ceux sont eux, les exposants et les indices.

m²


----------



## meskh (12 Janvier 2008)

ou alors tu as un champs dans le bas de la fenêtre caractères, tu tappes indices


----------



## TITOUX (12 Janvier 2008)

Merci" tantoillane"

J'y suis passé une multitude de fois devant et je n'ai pas vu le 0 en exposant.

Je ne suis vraiment pas doué. Il me semble qu'il existait un m³ écrit en entier sans l'affubler

d'un exposant. C'était peut- être dans un autre monde ou dans une mise à jour antérieure???

Pour te remercier je te donne un coup de boule gentillet.


----------



## papeters (8 Juin 2011)

TITOUX a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à trouver le symbôle du mètre carré:  Qui peût m'aider.



Voilà ce que tu dois faire tu tapes tout simplement M en majuscule et 2 à côté et lui même te proposera de mettre l 'indice exposant en haut M2 sur l'iphone c'est comme cela que ça fonctionne. J'espère que cela t'aidera


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juin 2011)

Je ne m'étais jamais trop intéressé à ce respect d'écriture mais du coup je viens de "fouiller" dans le visualiseur de caractères et je me rends compte que l'on peut insérer en cliquant sur "insérer" ou "cliquer déposer" l'exposant qui apparait dans le cadre d'info du caractère ce qui donne des niveaux d'exposants différents...Mais je n'ai pu obtenir ces effets que dans "Page". (ça ne fonctionne pas par exemple dans ce post)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Juin 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> (...) (ça ne fonctionne pas par exemple dans ce post)



100 m² et 25 m³.


----------



## Ben20 (8 Juin 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je ne m'étais jamais trop intéressé à ce respect d'écriture mais du coup je viens de "fouiller" dans le visualiseur de caractères et je me rends compte que l'on peut insérer en cliquant sur "insérer" ou "cliquer déposer" l'exposant qui apparait dans le cadre d'info du caractère ce qui donne des niveaux d'exposants différents...Mais je n'ai pu obtenir ces effets que dans "Page". (ça ne fonctionne pas par exemple dans ce post)



Même plus -> 400&#8308;=25600000000 ^^


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juin 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> 100 m² et 25 m³.



Ben voyons ! 
Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai écrit. J'ai "essayé" d'expliquer que l'on pouvait insérer l'exposant de deux manières différentes et que chacune des manières ne positionnait pas l'exposant au même niveau.
J'essayais aussi d'expliquer que je ne pouvais pas donner un exemple de cette "double hauteur" d'exposant ici dans ce post . Bien entendu écrire m³ est possible mais dans "page" je peux écrire: m³³ où le deuxième exposant est plus haut que le premier.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Juin 2011)

J'ai mal lu ton post, excuse-moi.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Juin 2011)

Dans TextEdit, on peut y arriver en sélectionnant le second indice, 
puis en passant par _Format > Police > Ligne de base > Élever_,

mais c'est laborieux, 
et d'autant plus laborieux que, pour que ce soit convaincant, il faut élever deux fois de suite.


Et le copier-coller dans ce message casse l'indice comme l'élévation&#8230;


----------



## Melodyofmermaid (27 Juin 2011)

Je sais que cela date de 2008 mais il n'y a rien de plus simple : m².
2 qui se trouve en haut à gauche !


----------



## edd72 (27 Juin 2011)

Melodyofmermaid a dit:


> Je sais que cela date de 2008 mais il n'y a rien de plus simple : m².
> 2 qui se trouve en haut à gauche !



busted! un windowsien


----------



## Nephou (27 Juin 2011)

TextExpander peut être également très utile pour ce genre de choses m2 devenant immédiatement m² par exemple et CO2 CO&#8322;


----------



## weax (27 Juin 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> busted! un windowsien



+1

Mais pour une fois, il est plus rapide que nous avec sa touche magique en haut à gauche :mouais:

J'ai lu que sur un clavier QWERTY il fallait faire ALT+V mais impossible de trouver l'équivalent sur AZERTY


----------



## edd72 (27 Juin 2011)

Ouais, en même temps, il peut faire ça ² rapidement, mais alors pour faire ça @ c'est moins rapide, et pour faire ça Ç ou ça æ n'en parlons pas 

Et pis ça &#63743;, il a pas


----------



## Aliboron (27 Juin 2011)

En même temps, avec l'outil de correction automatique système, je tape 12m^2 dans TextEdit et ça me donne 12m² aussi sec. Pareil pour 12 m³ et si j'avais envie, je pourrais en ajouter d'autres...  

Enfin, j'ai dit dans TextEdit, j'aurais pu dire dans Safari, hein (12m²) : il suffit d'aller dans "Édition" > "Substitutions" > "Afficher les substitutions" pour s'assurer dans "Préférences de texte" qu'on a bien ce qu'on veut. Ensuite, cocher la ligne "Remplacement de texte" et ça roule.


----------

